# Helbros Electric



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

Very decent package I think-for grand total of Â£27 -even my photos a bit better than usual!West German movement which probably looks nice but back being a bit of a pig.Battery hatch fine and clean but scratches around back suggest nobody else has had it off either for a while-of couse could be from front. Anyway ticking and sweeping with a great metallic twang and changing date OK- balance wheel elctric methinks from Pauls bible Obviously a corporation watch "Dover" still in existence as large USA engineering type corporation-Just a thought-anybody on here called Dover???

Helbros now on the cheaper side of watches.


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Looks pretty simular to this one glad you liked it, had it not been a gold coloured case I would have sold it on the forum, but not to many keen on those.


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

well-I lurve gold--does the back come off?


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

You've got to love that box and papers....and the Electric script :thumbsup:. When I did my web site a few years ago, I wanted to copy the Helbros script and found a font called "aarco" which produces this:


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

bridgeman said:


> well-I lurve gold--does the back come off?


I dont know I did not try, bought it as a non runner put a new battery in it and it did not start but after giving it a few shakes off it went, the balance wheel probably had not been started for years.


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

thanks for info -delighted with it-maybe its gold inside???


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

A very nice package.

I'm a sucker for original boxes and papers.


----------

